# imapd: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument



## GTB (26. Okt. 2010)

mein mail.err Log ist voll von dieser Meldung:



> imapd: Error reading ACLs for : Invalid argument



System:
Debain Lenny
ISPConfig 3
Courier IMAP


----------



## McBurn (27. Okt. 2010)

Hi,

/signed .. bei mir seit gestern auch :-(

System:
openSuse 11.2
ISPConfig3 (latest)
Courier IMAP


----------



## Till (27. Okt. 2010)

Dann scahut doch mal nach, ob suse irendwelche updates installiert hat. Möglicherweise hat suse da irgendwelche Konfigdateien überschrieben.


----------

